# having trouble running msftools2 cd



## Trey1970 (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm following the Hinsdale How-to upgrade instructions and when I boot from the msftools2.iso cd i get the following message.

"pass init= option to kernel"

Then it hangs.

I tried booting from the floppy disk and got this message.

"invalid compressed format (err=2) system halted"

Again, it hangs.

I've been searching the web and these forums but can't find anything related.

Has anyone ever encountered these two messages?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

How old is your PC? Brand/model?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

> "pass init= option to kernel"


 that is Linux's way of saying there is a problem finding required files during the boot sequence are you using a add on IDE controller? If not the image file or CD may be corrupted.


----------



## Trey1970 (Jan 30, 2006)

My PC is an Athlon 64 with an "ASUS K8V SE Deluxe" motherboard. It's about a year old.


----------



## Trey1970 (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't think I'm using an add on IDE conroller. Just the one that came with the motherboard.
About corruption - I burned the .iso file exactly how Hinsdale described. Could it be corrupted on the Hinsdale site?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You might try the PTV-Upgrade http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/software/lba48/index.html
or WeaKnees CD http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php follow the "Click here to start your TiVo Upgrade" path.
One might react better with your hardware.


----------



## Trey1970 (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll try those. Thank You.


----------



## Trey1970 (Jan 30, 2006)

Update:

I got the floppy boot cd to work on my wife's older PC. Now I have a new problem. See my new thread.

I'm so close!!!


----------

